# Cables y conectores para amplificador valvular para guitarra



## jordileft (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola! estoy montando un amplificador valvular para guitarra y querria saber que cables y connectores que no sean muy caros me pueden ser mas utiles para hacer las connexiones punto a punto, gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Manonline (Ene 15, 2009)

cable comun y corriente de cobre... nada de huevadas raras...
para el transporte de señal, cable comun y corriente de cobre mallado..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

¿ Que quieres conectar con que cosa ?
Guitarra - Amplificador : Cable blindado 2 vivos y malla del tipo ultra-flexible con un maya trenzada.
Amplificador - Parlante: Lo que dice Manonline

Plug y Jack, si encuentras con recubrimiento de oro tendrán una vida mas larga y menos posibilidades de falso-contactos, no son mucho mas caros que unos convencionales.


----------



## jordileft (Ene 15, 2009)

me referia a las conexiones internas entre componentes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

Dentro del amplificador con cable común de ferretería de 0,15 mm² te funcionará perfecto.
Para los filamentos de las válvulas mismo cable mismo proveedor distinto calibre, emplea 1 mm².
Yo tenía la costumbre de alambrar primero los filamentos, trenzados entre si y bien apoyado (El cable) contra el chasis para minimizar la emisión de zumbidos y luego el resto del esquema.
Depende de la tensión de placa de tus válvulas finales, tal vez requiera un cable un poco mas sofisticado.


----------

